# Free Ice Cream for Drivers



## tmacc (Sep 6, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

Atomicrider said:


> My wife and I operate the Number Hill Grill in Arco Idaho....


Please open another restaurant in Banks or Lowman. It would be much more convenient for those of us traveling from the west.


----------



## wyosam (May 31, 2006)

You know, with an offer like this out there, it just doesn't make sense financially to NOT load up the boats and head to Idaho. Guess I better get to it.


----------

